# February Photo Contest



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations Rob, great theme, it's going to be a fun one!


----------



## jennretz

You’re my best friend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LynnC

LOVE the theme. Going have to put on my thinking cap :surprise:


----------



## drew510

I totally read the theme wrong, so this doesn't really apply, but I thought this pic of Piper looked like Walter Matthau.


----------



## swishywagga

Congratulations Rob, love this month's theme!


----------



## davmar77

does nipper the rca dog count? he was behind many a well known song. he's about 10 minutes from where I work.


----------



## ceegee

"I never promised you a rose garden"


----------



## fourlakes

Sweet Dreams are Made of This.


----------



## scully91

"Free Me" by Joss Stone


----------



## Ivyacres

drew510 said:


> I totally read the theme wrong, so this doesn't really apply, but I thought this pic of Piper looked like Walter Matthau.


Too cute, that would make a great future theme... famous people look-a-likes!


Please submit a theme pic if you have one.


----------



## Ivyacres

What a great start to this contest.


----------



## JDandBigAm

Despicable Me! starring Jonah and his minions.


----------



## Ivyacres

Somebody's Watching Me


----------



## Muddypaws

*Oh I'm, putting on my top hat, tying up my white tie, brushing off my tails...*

Oh I'm, putting on my top hat, tying up my white tie, brushing off my tails...









Duddy at the DVGRR's Gala a few 2 years ago!


----------



## BMOtime

"Office Space"


----------



## Charliethree

'Dreamer'


----------



## Agolden4me

I'm not sure if I'm eligible as one of these cuties won't actually be mine until February 16th but I thought it would be fun to share anyway. This is from a visit to the breeder on Tuesday.

"Who Let the Dogs Out"


----------



## sophieanne

Wow.this is an excellent theme...and already so many wonderful photos.


----------



## sophieanne

Just me and my shadow.....


----------



## Neeko13

Great theme Rob...:grin2::grin2:


----------



## Ivyacres

Neeko13 said:


> Great theme Rob...:grin2::grin2:


I agree and I love listening to all the songs highlighted!


----------



## Karen519

*Tucker*

Hot Fun in the Summertime!


----------



## brianne

*Lean on Me*

Lean on Me by Bill Withers






This was taken a couple of years ago when my son was very sick with the flu and Chum was right there to lend a paw...


----------



## Ivyacres

Lots of great photo entries!


----------



## LynnC

Grazing In The Grass


----------



## Ivyacres

This month's theme is* "A photo of your golden retriever that represents a song or movie title". *Post a picture and include the song or movie title you think the picture relates to.

I wonder what new entries we'll get today, great entries so far.


----------



## Helo's Mom

You've Made Me so Very Happy by Blood, Sweat and Tears


----------



## Wendy427

Helo's Mom said:


> You've Made Me so Very Happy by Blood, Sweat and Tears


Blood Sweat and Tears was one of my favorite bands. Remember hearing them live with Roberta Flack at Tanglewood in 1973! Good times!


----------



## swishywagga

Helo's Mom said:


> You've Made Me so Very Happy by Blood, Sweat and Tears


I'm loving all the entries so far but I have such a soft spot for Helo, I know he is very missed.


----------



## GoldeninCT

Movie Title: Catch me if you can


----------



## Deborus12

"Oh Where Oh Where Has My Little Dog Gone"


----------



## sophieanne

Wow..the entries keep coming....the pictures are all fantastic...Rob you have brought out all the fun and emotion in each of us..thank you


----------



## sophieanne

I know this is not a valid entry (i already entered)..but when I saw the very handsome Helo, the picture pulled major emotion from my heart. This is my rescue dog Comet who I lost last year and I miss so very much. I was lucky enough to spend 3 wonderful years with him.
My song is "The first time ever I saw your face"


----------



## jennretz

sophieanne said:


> I know this is not a valid entry (i already entered)..but when I saw the very handsome Helo, the picture pulled major emotion from my heart. This is my rescue dog Comet who I lost last year and I miss so very much. I was lucky enough to spend 3 wonderful years with him.
> 
> My song is "The first time ever I saw your face"




Just love [emoji3590] this...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

My song is "The first time ever I saw your face" - Roberta Flack’s signature song. Beautiful.


----------



## truckinguy

Good Night sleep tight. The Beatles White Album. In memory of my beloved Pemi who passed January 26th 2019. Please sleep well my Pemi. You brought so much love to me and ours.


----------



## davmar77

Teddy bear by elvis Presley


----------



## Neeko13

I gotta get my brain working and get a song....:nerd::nerd:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries all, really enjoying them. 

Hope to see many more before the deadline on 2/21!


----------



## gdgli

"I Can See For Miles"


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I always said it looked like Gunner and his BFF Paxton were singing Christmas Caroles.

"Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle all the way....."


----------



## Ivyacres

This is an awesome theme, thanks Rob! 

Look at all the great entries and be sure to post yours before the contest ends on February 21st.


----------



## Rob's GRs

*Not qualified* but posting one for just fun only.

Peter Gabriel - "In Your Eyes"


----------



## swishywagga

This is a fantastic theme, so many great entries, I'm sure we'll see lots more too!.


----------



## Rob's GRs

StarBright said:


>


 @StarBright When posting a photo in a post on the board you should see a Manage attachment button (Like the attached picture here) that you use to attach pictures to any of your posts.


----------



## StarBright

*Shiloh after playing in the mud*






Shilo by Neil Diamond. Because his name is Shiloh and he likes to play. Though he’s a boy and we spelled it different.


----------



## CarolinaGildedRetrievers

*Maddie as Goose from Top Gun*

Maddie as Goose from Top Gun!


----------



## CarolinaGildedRetrievers

*Risky Business*

Hank - Risky Business


----------



## sophieanne

Wow..this is going to be the biggest contest ever  ...i totally love all the pictures, songs and movies....i rush home every day from work to see the new entries!


----------



## Neeko13

They are all awesome!!!! Great theme!!!


----------



## StarBright

*In memory of Ginny, not for contest*

This is in memory of my beloved Ginny who lived just short of 15 yrs, pictured at 14 yrs old. So many great memories. This song was our song, The Dance by Garth Brooks.




Many years after Ginny had passed away, I heard this song again and broke out crying. It brought back so many great memories we shared. “I could have missed the pain. But I’d have had to miss the dance.”


----------



## cwag

This has been so much fun. I don't know how I will vote, I love them all. Several are so touching they have made me cry.


----------



## swishywagga

The theme tune from "The Incredible Journey". Our journey started on 16th October 2000 and ended on 24th September 2015, what a fantastic one it was Barnaby!


----------



## Peri29

jennretz said:


> You’re my best friend
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually, I would name it "the three masqueeters" and my vote is with YOu:x


----------



## Ivyacres

I just looked at all the great photos. It's going to be hard to choose.
Have you entered the photo contest yet?


----------



## Ivyacres

Rob's GRs has chosen a fun theme for February,*"A photo of your golden retriever that represents a song or movie title"*
Post a picture and include the song or movie title you think the picture relates to.:smile2:.
Entries will be accepted until Thursday, February 21st, please, one entry per membership. As always you must have 25 posts (when the contest closes) to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!


----------



## Peri29

Hi Everyone!!!!
This title is very interesting for me since I love music & movies and most of the dogs I rescue named after a singer / or song.
Could you explain me how I post also movies here.
I have a special one made by me on PC.
Big hugsssss:x


----------



## Ivyacres

Peri29 said:


> Hi Everyone!!!!
> This title is very interesting for me since I love music & movies and most of the dogs I rescue named after a singer / or song.
> Could you explain me how I post also movies here.
> I have a special one made by me on PC.
> Big hugsssss:x



Hi and hope this helps.
At the bottom of the thread is a message box and under it you choose 'GO ADVANCED'
This opens a new reply to thread screen.
In the box type your message, song or movie title, and some members include why it fits the pic.
Above the box are icons...click on the paperclip and a 'manage attachments' will open, click on browse, find the pic on your computer and click 'upload'.
I like to preview my post and if it looks good then I post it. Good luck!


----------



## Peri29

Ivyacres said:


> Hi and hope this helps.
> At the bottom of the thread is a message box and under it you choose 'GO ADVANCED'
> This opens a new reply to thread screen.
> In the box type your message, song or movie title, and some members include why it fits the pic.
> Above the box are icons...click on the paperclip and a 'manage attachments' will open, click on browse, find the pic on your computer and click 'upload'.
> I like to preview my post and if it looks good then I post it. Good luck!


Thank you very much for your assistance. Can I also attach mp4 video which is on my pc?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Peri29 said:


> Thank you very much for your assistance. Can I also attach mp4 video which is on my pc?


Youtube videos are the easiest-Go advanced, click on Youtube icon. Copy and past the code after the equal sign between the youtube brackets that come up in your post after you hit the Youtube icon.


----------



## Peri29

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Youtube videos are the easiest-Go advanced, click on Youtube icon. Copy and past the code after the equal sign between the youtube brackets that come up in your post after you hit the Youtube icon.


It is not on Youtube. It's a video that I created


----------



## Ivyacres

Peri29 said:


> Thank you very much for your assistance. Can I also attach mp4 video which is on my pc?



I don't know, hopefully someone with more expertise will be able to help with this!


----------



## waltrav

This was a pic I took years ago of my dearly departed Happy. Doesn't matter if it doesn't qualify, just like to share :smile2:



"Walking On Sunshine!"


----------



## waltrav

oh I just had to post another. 



"Cat Scratch Fever"


----------



## Ivyacres

Ivyacres said:


> Rob's GRs has chosen a fun theme for February,*"A photo of your golden retriever that represents a song or movie title"*
> Post a picture and include the song or movie title you think the picture relates to.:smile2:.
> Entries will be accepted until Thursday, February 21st, please, one entry per membership. As always you must have 25 posts (when the contest closes) to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!



Lots of awesome pics being shared for the contest and for fun.

When posting an entry, remember that it cannot be edited or have captions on it. 

Please keep those entries and fun pics coming.


----------



## Montgomery Dog

*Seaside, The Kooks*

Monty enjoying an autumn afternoon at the beach. Apologies for posting more than one picture - but I couldn't resist...


----------



## Ivyacres

Montgomery Dog said:


> Monty enjoying an autumn afternoon at the beach. Apologies for posting more than one picture - but I couldn't resist...



Thanks for sharing, they are all cute. Some members do share more than one photo and we love seeing all of them. The first one posted would be the one entered into the contest for eligible members.


----------



## caroline5690

"Kiss From A Rose", Seal


----------



## swishywagga

caroline5690 said:


> "Kiss From A Rose", Seal


Love this!


----------



## Ivyacres

This theme is so much fun, I love all the pics.
Entries will be accepted until Thursday, February 21st.


----------



## Muddypaws

*I'm too sexy for my shirt, too sexy...*

I already have a photo in the contest but I came across this picture of Trooper and couldn't resist. 

I'm too sexy for my shirt, too sexy...


----------



## cwag

Muddypaws said:


> I already have a photo in the contest but I came across this picture of Trooper and couldn't resist.
> 
> I'm too sexy for my shirt, too sexy...
> 
> View attachment 812472


I love it. Even the look on his face fits.


----------



## swishywagga

Loving all the photos, such a great theme!.


----------



## Ivyacres

This theme is so much fun, the last day to enter a pic is Thursday, Feb 21st.


----------



## Lincgold

It’s A Wonderful Life


----------



## Helo's Mom

Muddypaws said:


> I already have a photo in the contest but I came across this picture of Trooper and couldn't resist.
> 
> I'm too sexy for my shirt, too sexy...
> 
> View attachment 812472



Trooper is so gorgeous!!! I just love his face!


----------



## Ivyacres

One week left to enter the photo contest. Join the fun and share a song or movie themed pic of your golden!


----------



## Muddypaws

Thank you. I fell in love with that face the first time I saw a picture of him at the rescue. ?


----------



## Ivyacres

Love all the pics, only 5 days left to enter.


----------



## Ivyacres

bumping up.


----------



## brocksmom

*"I Will Always Love You"*

My angel-boy "Barley". Sorely missed.


----------



## Ivyacres

So many great entries, the contest closes in 3 days.


----------



## Ivyacres

Ivyacres said:


> Rob's GRs has chosen a fun theme for February,*"A photo of your golden retriever that represents a song or movie title"*
> 
> Post a picture and include the song or movie title you think the picture relates to.:smile2:.
> Entries will be accepted until Thursday, February 21st, please, one entry per membership. As always you must have 25 posts (when the contest closes) to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!



only 2 days left to enter this fun themed contest.


----------



## Peri29

Hello Everyone!!
My first video is of course dedicated to adoption.
Cloud ( Bulut) has been adopted 5 years ago by a wonderful family.
When we found out about her, she was pregnant and we could luckily spay her on time.
Cloud is living a wonderful life at the moment. Please don't buy adopt
:x


----------



## Peri29

Oh Mercy Mercy Me!!
And this is for Maske ( a stray) and Nicky ( abandoned by teenagers to the vet and the vet adopted her. Her name became lateron Paris). Unfortunately the vet closed down. Maske was homed by a volunteer . However, I am not sure if Maske is with that family because I have seen a dog in the area similar to him with the same masque.


----------



## Peri29

And this comes for my Bambola ( adopted as Çıtır in türkish) to a very lovely family.
Bambola's story is a special one. On a sunny winter day an animal lover lady took her guest to have a coffee in the suburbs where there is not much habitants but a holy sanctuary ( people make wishes there) and a military facility. She saw a van stop. A lady with a young golden got out of the car. She thought how lovely it is that the lady will take her dog to a walk in the forest. Instead the lady unleashed the dog, run into her car, and drove together back with the male driver. The puppy golden ( 5 months old that time) was running behind the car. She must have been so duped and broken. She was thrown out like a garbage. The animal friendly lady witnessing everything out of the coffee place window was shocked. She immediately run outside, tried to catch the puppy and the same evening called me. Bambola after a month was adopted by a young yogist & painter who has another male golden Phantom and a cat.
I'll put the translation of the "La Bambola " song by Patty Bravo.
By the way, Melodie has been homed to US via an american rescue.


----------



## Peri29

This in in memory of Edward ( a true prince) . He was named by his foster Bal ( honey due to his perfect and sweet manners) and later Echo when adopted by a cardiologist/2015. Unfortunately, the happines of Edward was short and we lost him due to adenocarcoma in 2017. In the blink of an eye, he became an Angel. He will always remain my Edward....


----------



## drew510

*The Hangover*

The Hangover


----------



## Ivyacres

The contest will close this afternoon so get those last minute entries in!



The theme for February,*"A photo of your golden retriever that represents a song or movie title"*
Post a picture and include the song or movie title you think the picture relates to.:smile2:.
Entries will be accepted until Thursday, February 21st, please, one entry per membership. As always you must have 25 posts (when the contest closes) to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Today is the last day to submit an entry in the February Photo Contest.


----------



## LynnC

drew510 said:


> The Hangover


OMG soooo cute . BTW one of my favorite movies. If only his front tooth was missing :surprise:


----------



## Ivyacres

The contest is closing, watch for the voting poll!


----------

